# Tube to pouch tie method



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a different way of tying tube to pouch. If you would make the end tab wide all the way and roll it instead of being notched it would be stronger. Tex


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, Tex. Someone mentioned that method recently (Flatband maybe?), but I wasn't sure how the ends of the pouch tabs would be finished. This helps.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Good tip! I havent seen that before, but it makes good sense!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

does it make a difference if you have a small or big pouch i mean would it slow the amuntion down or anything? any ideas on whats better


----------

